# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Projekti Shkupi 2014 pa asnjë element shqiptar

## Disa

Do të ketë kishë në sheshin Maqedoni, xhami jo


Kisha Shën Konstantin dhe Elena do të ndërtohet në sheshin e Shkupit, ndërsa në vendin e ish-shtëpisë së oficerëve do të vendoset ndërtesa e administratës së qytetit, e jo Burmali xhamia.

Kjo u kumtua të enjten në kuadër të video-prezantimit të projektit Shkupi 2014, të organizuar nga komuna Qendër.

Me projektin parashihet që përmendorja e Aleksandërit të Madh të qëndrojë në vendin e rrethit të tanishëm në sheshin Maqedoni.

Përmendorja e kalorësit të Aleksandërit të Madh do të vendoset në shatërvan të lartë. /makfax/

----------


## Force-Intruder

Po xhamine ku do e vendosin?
Kuriozitet.

----------


## Disa

> Po xhamine ku do e vendosin?
> Kuriozitet.


Po xhamis duhet te ja gjejn nje vend ashtu siq ja kan gjetur kishes.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Po xhamis duhet te ja gjejn nje vend ashtu siq ja kan gjetur kishes.


Ah ok... thashe se ja kane mohuar te drejten. Ndonje qamet nuk eshte se edhe ne qender te Tiranes ka vetem nje xhami edhe projekti i ri nuk parashikon kishe.
Megjithese ka vend per te ndertuar 3 katedrale.

Nuk me duket ndonje qamet.

----------


## Disa

> Ah ok... thashe se ja kane mohuar te drejten. Ndonje qamet nuk eshte se edhe ne qender te Tiranes ka vetem nje xhami edhe projekti i ri nuk parashikon kishe.
> Megjithese ka vend per te ndertuar 3 katedrale.
> 
> Nuk me duket ndonje qamet.


Te drejten ja kan mohuar se nuk lejohet te ndertohet edhe nje xhami por vetem nje kishe,ketu qenderon problemi.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Pse mendon ti se ka ndodhur kjo?

----------


## Disa

> Pse mendon ti se ka ndodhur kjo?


Po ma merr mendja vetem pse jemi musliman.

Ne muslimanet jemi shum te diskriminuar,na cenohen shum te drejta.

----------


## ExTaSy

Përfundimisht del në dritë i tërë projekti për ndryshimin dhe uzurpimin e pamjes së sheshit qendror të Shkupit me kishën ortodokse Shën Konstantini dhe Elena, përmendoret e personaliteteve historike sllavo-maqedonase dhe figura të periudhës së Maqedonisë antike dhe shumë elemente të tjera skulpturore që do të rrënojnë imazhin e multietnicitetit që reflektohej nga Ura e Gurit. Ja projekti i tërësishëm se çfarë do të përmbajë sheshi i Shkupit i ashtuquajturi Maqedonia


Projekti ndryshon pamjen e tërësishme të sheshit qendror të Shkupit, ku përskaj do të vendosen edhe një pjesë e institucioneve. Kisha në planin e prezantuar do të vendoset në lokacionin tregtar City Gallery dhe restorantin Pelister, ndërsa thuhej se ajo tokë i është ndarë Kishës Ortodokse Maqedonase dhe pritet vetëm vendimi se kur do të nisin punimet.

Ministrja e Kulturës, Elizabeta Kançevska  Milevska ka theksuar se të gjitha ndërtimet që do të bëhen dhe vendosen në sheshin e Shkupit i plotësojnë karakteristikat e ndërtimeve moderne. Sheshi Maqedonia do të ketë portën e posaçme që do të mbajë të njëjtin emër dhe që do të ndërtohet në pjesën ku është ndërtesa e EVN-së. Në projekt shihet qartë edhe vendosja e busteve të personaliteteve sllavomaqedonase historike Metodija Andonov - Çento, Car Samoili, Goce Dellçev, Dame Gruev dhe figura historike e Justinianit të Parë. Punimet parapërgaditore për vendosjen e këtyre busteve filluan dje në sheshin Maqedonia. Kryetari i komunës Qendër, Vlladimir Todoroviç ka qartësuar se sheshi rregullohet për të reflektuar frymën e historisë dhe kulturës së Maqedonisë. Shkupi është kryeqytet ku duhet të ndjehet fryma e historisë dhe kulturës së Maqedonisë, dhe këtë do ta bëjmë më mirë, duke shprehur respekt për të gjitha ata që dhanë kontributin e tyre, ka theksuar kryetari i komunës, Todoroviç. Para Parlamentit të Maqedonisë do të ndërtohet busti i Nikolla Karevit, ndërsa në parkun pranë Parlamentit do të vendosen buste të themeluesve të VMRO-së, presidiumit të ASNOM-it si dhe bustet për branitellat e vitit 2001.

Në kuadër të këtij projekti do të ndërtohen edhe institucione shtetërore, hotele dhe objekte kulturore. Në lumin Vardar janë paraparë të ndërtohen dy ura të reja, njëra prej të cilave do të jetë e shoqëruar me 28 skulptura, ndërsa në urën tjetër të emërtuar Ura e artit do të vendosen skulpturat e Toshe Proevskit, Vëllezërve Milladinov, Koço Racin, Gligor Përliçev, Nikolla Vapcarov, Aco Shopov si dhe artistë të bashkësive etnike. Projekti Shkupi 2014 parasheh edhe ndërhyrjet që do të bëhen në Kalanë e Shkupit.


Partitë kundërshtojnë projektin


Të gjitha partitë politike kanë reaguar kundër projektit të komunës Qendër, duke i vlerësuar si vepra çmendurie të kësaj qeverie. As LSDM-ja, as qytetarët e Maqedonisë mundet që me kohë të reagojnë për të gjitha këto çmenduri të Qeverisë së Nikolla Gruevskit dhe pushtetit lokal që është nën udhëheqjen e tyre, ka theksuar shefja e grupit parlamentar të LSDM-së, Cvetanka Ivanova. Duke shtuar se kaosi urban, kriminaliteti dhe harxhimi i parave të popullit për përmendore të ndryshme po shkojnë në pafundësi. Edhe deputetja e Partisë Liberal-Demokrate (PLD), Roza Topuzova-Karevska ka theksuar se Qeveria po e shëndrron kryeqytetin në kiç dhe një qytet pa shije. Edhe deputetja e DR-së, Flora Kadriu ka kundërshtuar projektin e propozuar, duke theksuar se nuk reflektohet realiteti shumetnik i kryeqytetit të Shkupit dhe se ajo kërkoi tërheqjen e këtij projekti. Edhe BDI ka reaguar kundër planit të shpalosur të komunës Qendër, duke theksuar se janë fuqimisht kundër projekteve të tilla. Ne qëndrojmë pas asaj se nuk i mbështesim këto projekte dhe nuk jemi dakord që në sheshin e Shkupit të bëhet ndërtimi i përmendoreve historike si dhe ndërtimi i kishës, ka theksuar deputetja Ermira Mehmeti.

----------


## USA NR1

kjo eshte per shkak dobesirave qe kemi ne partiat tona.
po Ali Ahmetit edhe Mendur Thaqit po ja blejm nga nje Kali e te shetiten si heroj

----------


## Bes-s

Qeveria me kete projekt, me milionat e harxhuara per te "zbukuruar" Shkupin ne teresi, nuk eshte se eshte kundershtuar vetem nga pala shqiptare. 
Ka nje pjese e konsiderueshme e pales maqedonase qe kundershtojne kete veper te qeverise nga arsyeja me e thjeshte e mundshme, derisa populli vuan nga probleme te shumta ekonomike, papunesia vit mbas viti arrin perqindje me te larte, qeveria ka mjete te mjaftueshme per t`shpenzuar ne skulptura qesharake e projekte tjera.
Ne ate link, ku shihet Shkupi ne 2014, shihet qarte tendenca e qeverise per te minimizuar mundesine e ndikimit te elementit shqiptar ne teresi. 
Ndertimi i kishes ne qender, nuk eshte se ngacmon muslimanet, kjo sigurisht se eshte arsye e qarte, mirepo, primarja eshte, ngacmim dhe edhe nje padrejtesi drejt shqiptareve muslimane ne ato troje, sepse ka edhe nacionalitete tjera qe mbajne fene islame ne Maqedoni.
Ndertimi i kishes, ndertimi i skulpturave te shumta te figurave maqedonase (duke perfshire edhe te tjere qe i konsiderojne se jane te tyret), qe do te sterngarkojne pamjen ne teresi te Shkupit te bukur, duke theksuar edhe skulpturen e Aleksandrit, thjesht, tentojne t`japin sinjal se ketu nuk ka vend per shqiptarin "e gjore".
Ne vendin e Burmali xhamise, e cila dikur qendronte aty, qeveria ka parapare tjeter projekt.

Edhe pas luftes, gjerat po perseriten, qeveritaret tane shqiptare, jane vetemse stoli bukuroshe, perderisa populli, pret edhe nje "hero" tjeter.

Dashte Zoti, gjerat t`na permiresohen, e politikanet tane te kthjellohen.
Inshallah behet mire.
Pershendetje

----------


## TetovaMas

Me siguri se do te ndertohet ,bile bile disa kopila shqipefoles (udheheqes partie do te marrin disa tendera ne ndertim )

Projekti eshte ne reegull s'iukur krah per krah me Goce Delcevin , Nikolla Karevin , te vendosen edhe bustat e Ali Ahmetovskit , dhe Menduh  Tacovskit.

----------


## Renea

Nuk jam i aft te kuptoj qellimin e Gruevskit , eshte ai qellim per te nxit patriotizmin tek maqedonasit , per te nxitur konfliktet nder etnike , per te percjell ndonje mesazh Greqis ose dicka tjeter .

Njeher u fillua me disa skulptura artistike pa ndonje mesazh sic jan : demi , risi , pastruesi i kepuceve , valixhja , lypsi , notueset ... etj etj , ndersa tani po vazhdohet me skulptura nga personalitetet dhe ngjarjet historike .

Poashtu ne vendet kyqe te qyteteve te ndryshme jan duke u vendos me dhjetra flamuj shteteror , njeri esht i vendosur ne sheshin e Shkupit , tjetri ne Kala , ne Vodno me duket , si dhe ne disa bulevarde , gjithashtu edhe ne qytete tjera : Manastir , Shtip , Prilep ...
Gjithsej do te vendosen 50 flamuj , me dimensione 6x3 meter , te varur ne shtylla te larta 30 meter.

http://star.vest.com.mk/images/%7B8B...D_jarbol-2.jpg

Mua kjo gje me provokon , nga vet fakti se nuk eshte parapa asgje te ndertohet ne lidhje me historin shqiptare ose historin e bashkesive tjera etnike. Dhe Gruevski nese don te na bind se sesht duke provokuar shqiptaret , menjeher duhet te ndaj 5 milion euro per kulturen dhe historin shqiptare.

Poashtu duhet qe te lejoj ndertimin edhe te xhamise e cila ka ekzistuar ne shesh deri para rreth 70 viteve , ashtu sic u lejua ndertimi i kishes ne shesh ,edhe pse ajo ska ekzistuar aty.

Pra per tu pajtu me projektin "Shkupi 2014" , Gruevski duhet te respektoj rrethanat ne Maqedoni , mos te harron se ne Maqedoni zyrtarisht 40% te popullsis e perbejn bashkesit tjera etnike , 25% shqiptaret (zyrtarisht).

----------


## xfiles

Psh çfare elementi shqiptar do donit te kishte ne mes te shkupit?

----------


## gimche

http://www.mesazhi.com/modules/news/...sh%20shkup.JPG

*Lëvizja Qytetare ZGJOHU!, e mbështetur nga mbi 20 OJQ tjera shqiptare, dënon ashpër dhe e cilëson si të papranueshëm projektin "Shkupi 2014" të prezentuar nga Qeveria e Republikës së Maqedonisë nëpërmjet Komunës Qendër.

Pas 3 viteve me paralajmërime të njëpasnjëshme konstruktive dhe dashamirëse rreth rreziqeve që ndërtimi i kishës ortodokse në shesh do të nxis, Lëvizja ZGJOHU! konsideron që e gjithë përgjegjësia për përkeqësimin dhe radikalizimin e situatës do t'i takojë Qeverisë së Republikës së Maqedonisë dhe Komunës Qendër e cila me kokëfortësi vazhdon të provokojë shqiptarët dhe komunitetet tjera. Proekti "Shkupi 2014" ka për qëllim të nxitë urrejtje dhe ngjason me skenarin dhe temën e filmit 2012 të përkthyer në rrethana vendore, thuhet në reagimin e lëvizjes Zgjohu.

ZGJOHU! i është drejtuar me një kërkesë konkrete të gjitha Ambasadave dhe organizatave ndërkombëetare në Maqedoni për përkrahjen e tyre në shmangjen nga një situatë e tillë pasi që do të ketë pasoja dhe komplikime të paparashikueshme për këtë vend në kohën më të rëndësishme për të ardhmën e vet.

Ky proekt i marrë që kushton miliona Euro nga buxheti shtetëror, do të nxisë tensione të paparashikueshme ndëretnike dhe ndërfetare, të pakrahasueshme me ato që i përjetuam për Enckilopedinë dhe imponimin e gjuhës maqedonase nga klasa e parë fillore, thuhet në reagim

Në rast se Qeveria nuk tërhiqet nga ky proekt, Lëvizja Qytetare ZGJOHU! do të ftojë Bashkësinë Fetare Islame dhe atë Katolike që të ngrejnë zërin lartë në shenjë proteste dhe të bojkotojnë konferencën botërore ndërfetare që do të mbahet ne Maj si dhe të na bashkangjiten në protesta masovike në Ohër gjatë kohëzgjatjes së konferencës për të demaskuar djallëzinë e Qeverisë.

Lëvizja ZGJOHU! konsideron që ky proekt është pika që ka derdhur kupën e diskriminimit dhe do të fillon konsultime me të gjitha OJQtë dhe partitë politike shqiptare rreth mundësisë që bashkarisht t'i ftojmë qytetarët në protesta si dhe të shqyrtojmë hapa tjerë për të penguar këtë proekt monoetnik dhe monofetar që nxit urrejtje.

Ky proekt nuk përmban asnjë element tjetër shtetndërtues të këtij vendi multietnik dhe multikonfensional përveq se atij maqedonas dhe përcjell porosinë "Një Maqedoni sa më Maqedonase" që është doktrina e vetme që udhëheq Qeverinë në 4 vitet e fundit. Kjo doktrinë nuk është në përputhje me realitetin, kushtetutën si dhe përcaktimet e deklaruara shtetërore për një shoqëri tolerante, multietnike dhe multikonfensionale që pretendon të anëtarësohet në BE dhe NATO, thuhet më tej në reagim. (INA)*

----------


## gimche

A do ti ndihmonit Shqiptarëve Musliman në Maqedoni në rast se ata futen në luftë, levizja "Zgjohu" reagoj ndaj projektit "Maqedonia 2014" për shkak se ky projekt nxitë urrejtje ndër-etnike dhe ndër-fetare.
Projekti në fjal ka të bëjë me vënian e permendorëve për heronjët sllav të cilët i vranë në vitin 2001 në luftë kundër Shqiptarëve, ndërsa Shqiptarët që u vranë???!!!!
Mbi themelet e shtepisë së Nënë Terezes parashikohet të ndertohet një Kishë Ortodokse, ndërsa refuzohet projekti i Xhamisë Burmali.

Në rast se do të ndodhë ndonjë shpërthim i luftës a do t'i ndihmonit Shqiptarëve Musliman për të treguar edhe një herë para botes se ne e duam njëri pa dallim feje mirpo vetëm e vetëm e vetëm se i takojmë një Kombi?

----------


## Disa

Gjithesesi...

----------


## bindi

Projekti “Shkupi 2014” pa asnjë element shqiptar 

Keshtu dhe akoma me keq, do shkoj puna per shqiptaret ne maqedoni...!Perderisa ne pushtet
ka edhe shqiptare servila ,qe nuk bejne kurgja per shqiptare...!

----------


## Iliri.

> *A do ti ndihmonit Shqiptarëve Musliman në Maqedoni në rast se ata futen në luftë, levizja "Zgjohu" reagoj ndaj projektit "Maqedonia 2014" për shkak se ky projekt nxitë urrejtje ndër-etnike dhe ndër-fetare.
> Projekti në fjal ka të bëjë me vënian e permendorëve për heronjët sllav të cilët i vranë në vitin 2001 në luftë kundër Shqiptarëve, ndërsa Shqiptarët që u vranë???!!!!
> Mbi themelet e shtepisë së Nënë Terezes parashikohet të ndertohet një Kishë Ortodokse, ndërsa refuzohet projekti i Xhamisë Burmali.
> 
> Në rast se do të ndodhë ndonjë shpërthim i luftës a do t'i ndihmonit Shqiptarëve Musliman për të treguar edhe një herë para botes se ne e duam njëri pa dallim feje mirpo vetëm e vetëm e vetëm se i takojmë një Kombi?*


Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë kan ndihmuar Shqiptarët në të gjithë trojet ku kishe nevoj , si në luftra ashtu edhe në ndihma financiare , dhe në ç'farëdo ndihma tjera ..
Po dëshiroj që sa ma shpejtë ti qërrojmë hesapet me këtë rracë të fllqiur sllave ..

p.s. Titulli nuk më pëlqen fare ''A do ti ndihmonit Shqiptarëve Musliman në Maqedoni''
Edhe une jam musliman por bën ndarje ashtu me komunitetet tjera , sikurse jemi të ndarë në 5 kombe LOL.

----------


## cool_shqype

> *A do ti ndihmonit Shqiptarëve Musliman në Maqedoni në rast se ata futen në luftë, levizja "Zgjohu" reagoj ndaj projektit "Maqedonia 2014" për shkak se ky projekt nxitë urrejtje ndër-etnike dhe ndër-fetare.
> Projekti në fjal ka të bëjë me vënian e permendorëve për heronjët sllav të cilët i vranë në vitin 2001 në luftë kundër Shqiptarëve, ndërsa Shqiptarët që u vranë???!!!!
> Mbi themelet e shtepisë së Nënë Terezes parashikohet të ndertohet një Kishë Ortodokse, ndërsa refuzohet projekti i Xhamisë Burmali.
> 
> Në rast se do të ndodhë ndonjë shpërthim i luftës a do t'i ndihmonit Shqiptarëve Musliman për të treguar edhe një herë para botes se ne e duam njëri pa dallim feje mirpo vetëm e vetëm e vetëm se i takojmë një Kombi?*


PYETJA QE BEN KA NJE GABIM TRASHANIK NAIV DHE BEN MIRE TE RIFORMULOSH PYETJEN:
NE QOFTE SE TI LUFTON PER TE DREJTEN TENDE SI SHQIPETAR PER TE PATUR TE GJITHA TE DREJTAT QE TE DUHET TE TE GARANTOJE NJE SHTET QE PRETENDON TE HYJE NE ORGANIZMA E LIDHJE TE VENDEVE ME EMANCIPIM KULTUROR E SHPIRTEROR.......NDIHME  KE PATUR, E KE DHE DO TA KESH .......POR PO FILLOVE JO MUSLIMAN, JO PO KATOLIK E ORHTODHOKS DUKET PAK SI E NGATERRUME DHE DUKET SE PO IU SHKON MBRAPA MAQO-BULLGOVE ME PROVOKIME FETARE.......
MOS HARRO SE NENA GONXHE ISHTE NANE E TE GJITHVE

----------


## ganimet

hajt se kalo edhe kjo si shum tjera,Me kujtohet kure maqedonet vrisnin shqiptaret Tveja e tiranes i bente reklam Alkoloidit te skopjes madje me buzagaz i thirnin konsumatoret te blinin ngjyra e llaqe te kuqe e harronin se shkau po na ipte gratis ,kur politiken e udhheqte Xhaxhi Enver shqipria hecte ngadal po hecte pepara tani po hecim me hapa po mbrapa ;oagolhruity;oi

----------

